# P238 anyone got one yet ?



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

Saw the P238 yesterday at the gun show and fell in love with the little thing. Nice feel and great looks, too bad its a 380 but for concealed carry its a great weapon. The few dealers that had one at the show sold out in the first couple of hours, the good news i got my name on the list for the next one that comes in to my local dealer. was wondering if any one has any experience yet with them and how they handle at the range.


----------



## gfroman (Oct 5, 2008)

I am a Sig Dealer and currently have one on order.

They are back ordered for months!


----------



## mako72401 (Jun 15, 2009)

Are they all single action? or is there a double action variety like the Colt mustant/Pony?


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

I was lucky enouogh to grab one to put on lay-a-way for $600










Black w/nitron finish - ROSE grips - SIG SITES Nite sights.

I've got the oppertunity to shoot one this coming Monday, as well as a 226 SCT I'm working a deal on.


----------



## gtriever (Oct 17, 2009)

New guy here, new gun, first post. Here's a report that I posted at another site yesterday about the P238:

Took my new Sig P238 to the range today for its first outing. It was field stripped beforehand, but not cleaned or lubed since it looked good-to-go straight out of the box. It is a post-recall production pistol, s/n 010xxx, with the "newer" model magazine with the rounded follower.

The Good:

It ate all the ammo I threw at it; S&B 90gr FMJ, Magtech 95gr FMJ, and finally some 90gr Speer GDHP. Recoil is minimal for a little mousegun, and a gazillion times better than the KelTec P3AT previously owned. The single-action trigger pull is crisp and the sights (with tritium inserts, no less) are very easy to see. Much better than the little nubs on the K-Ts and Rugers. The thumb safety is tight, and locks into place very well. I have no concerns about carrying this pistol cocked and locked with an appropriate holster. There have been complaints about not being able to load 6+1, but I had no problems with it. This little mouse is actually a pleasure to shoot, and it shoots better than I do so no target pics will be provided.  Also good: the price, only $569.00. :smt082

The Bad:

Only one magazine comes with the pistol. After reading about the possibility of Colt Mustang mags working with the P238, I decided to try one. Out of 96 total rounds fired, there were three malfunctions, all when using the (you guessed it) Mustang mag. They were (1) vertical stovepipe, (1) horizontal stovepipe, and (1) failure to extract. All three occurred on the last round in the Colt mag. The follower on the Mustang mag is shaped differently than the "new" Sig mag, and extends just a bit higher. I recommend using only Sig mags unless it's an extreme situation.

The Ugly:

This was the only P238 left in the entire store, and nobody else within 100 miles had a P238 in stock either. Actually, the Rainbow Titanium finish kinda grows on you (just like a fungus) after the initial shock wears off... :mrgreen:


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Oh boy....


:watching:


----------



## WinM70 (Jul 6, 2008)

Thanks for the report.


----------

